# Rear Bumper Removal



## 114583 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi,

I want to have the rear bumpers and adjacent side panels on my 2008 A/S Warwick painted in body colour. The vehicle is Peugeot Boxer based.

Getting them painted is the easy part but does anyone have experience of how these are removed? I am sure there will be some sneaky clips hiding somewhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------

